# Pro Tool Projekte öffnen im Simatic Manager



## CZach001 (10 November 2010)

Seit eiener neuinstallation meines Rechners, kann ich keine ProTool Projekte mehr aus dem Simatic Manager heraus öffnen. 
Obwohl ich Pro Tool Integriert in Step7 gewählt habe. 

Ausserdem sind die Pro Tool Projekte in der Gesamtprojektstruktur sichtbar, lassen sich aber durch anklicken nicht öffnen. 

wenn ich jedoch Protool seperat Starte und  in das jeweilige Projektverzeichniss schaue sind dort die Projekte vorhanden und können auch geöffnet werden. 


Ich denke das das ihrgendeine Einstellung beim Simatic Manager ist. 
Hab aber keine Ahnung wo ich da suchen sollte. 

Mfg
CZach


----------



## Verpolt (10 November 2010)

Hallo,

Seit der neuen Version von S7 läßt sich Protool in Netpro mit Doppelklick starten


----------



## CZach001 (10 November 2010)

*Aha:*

Warum die Funktion einfach lassen, wenns kompliziert auch geht.

Danke Siemens


----------



## mnuesser (10 November 2010)

Also bei mir funktioniert sowohl der aufruf in der Projektübersicht als auch aus NetPro.
Mach mal Protool ohne Projekt auf, klick mal auf Datei.
Da müsste ein Menüpunkt "Protool-Integration in Step7" sein.
Wenn er aktiv ist, muss davor ein Haken sein.

Vieleicht einfach mal den Haken weg machen, und wieder hinmachen.


----------



## volker (10 November 2010)

hatte mal ähnliche probleme.
schau mal hier http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=25120&highlight=ausgegraut


----------



## Verpolt (10 November 2010)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Also bei mir funktioniert sowohl der aufruf in der Projektübersicht als auch aus NetPro.
> Mach mal Protool ohne Projekt auf, klick mal auf Datei.
> Da müsste ein Menüpunkt "Protool-Integration in Step7" sein.
> Wenn er aktiv ist, muss davor ein Haken sein.
> ...




Simatic Step7 V5.5 und vorbei isses in der Projektübersicht


----------



## MSB (10 November 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Simatic Step7 V5.5 und vorbei isses in der Projektübersicht



Kannst du das durch Zahlen, Fakten, Handbuch beweisen?

Ich hab nämlich 5.5 und kann die Projekte direkt aus dem SIM-Manager starten.


----------



## mnuesser (10 November 2010)

jub ich auch...

HAAALT, alle Aussagen zurück, bei meiner 5.5 Version kann ich NICHT mehr Protool über die Übersicht öffnen.
Hab in der falschen Step7 Version den Test gemacht... das VMs aber auch alle so gleich aussehen müssen...


----------



## Verpolt (10 November 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Kannst du das durch Zahlen, Fakten, Handbuch beweisen?
> 
> Ich hab nämlich 5.5 und kann die Projekte direkt aus dem SIM-Manager starten.



Naja, Beweisen kann ich nur:

Vor V5.5 Installation ging Doppelklick noch.

In der Registry ( wie im Link) hab ich nichts angefasst.
Vielleicht ist "nur" das das Problem.


----------

